
We almost demolished teen smoking, and JUUL reintroduced it back - LopRabbit
https://twitter.com/themehakvohra/status/1076433054099492864
======
badrabbit
Ok,pleae explain to me why smoking marijuana and legalizing it so awesome but
Vaping is terrible. Or am I missing something? Marijuna legalization is
celebrated but I see vaping ads equating it to Cigarettes.

~~~
singhrac
I'm not 100% pro-legalization, but the main argument there is that the laws on
the books are draconian and variably enforced. We probably don't want that for
consuming anything relatively harmless, like vaping or weed.

I think the jury is out on how addictive any of these substances can be, and
since the legal age for smoking is 18 there's a significant worry that vaping
is affecting the health of our kids (almost definitely true). The same is
possibly true for marijuana, it's just less well studied (and these health
studies are new).

------
CraigGivant
Maybe there should be a third line added to the graph showing alcohol
consumption or some other "vices". Perhaps something else more damning to
children has declined. I'm not one to applaud getting "hooked" on anything but
kids will be kids and if their not using nicotine it will probably be
something else. It is up to the parents to educate them not blame a
corporation for making money.

------
dannykwells
I'm old and don't know anything about vaping. Is there anyone who can help cut
through the noise here - is vaping actually equivalent to/less than/worse than
smoking cigarettes? Have any large pieces of epidemiological research been
done?

~~~
marpstar
Totally anecdotal, but I'm a former-smoker and I'm pretty sure everyone I know
who has switched from combustion to vaporization would tell you that the acute
effects are significantly lower. Less coughing, less shortness of breath,
shorter recovery when battling a cold, lower blood pressure, fewer instances
of bronchitis. I can't imagine that vaping is even in the same ballpark of
potential harm as cigarettes.

Am I addicted to nicotine? Obviously. Has JUUL made quitting all nicotine any
easier? No. But I feel a lot better than I did when I smoked.

~~~
Rebelgecko
I think compared to smoking, vaping is definitely healthier (or rather, less
unhealthy). However the concern is that there are people vaping who wouldn't
be smoking cigarettes. Anecdotally this seems to be the case, especially with
people in their teens and 20s.

~~~
toomuchtodo
There is a recent research paper estimating vaping to be about 95% better for
you than smoking. Even if people who wouldn’t have smoked at all vape, it
appears to be an overall net positive.

[https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/01/180111141600.h...](https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/01/180111141600.htm)

"Studies show that if most current American smokers switched to vaping
e-cigarettes over the next 10 years, there could be as many as 6.6 million
fewer premature deaths and 86.7 million fewer life years would be lost," said
David Abrams, PhD, professor of social and behavioral sciences at NYU College
of Global Public Health and the article's lead author.

------
upofadown
I have never understood the attraction of something like nicotine which is for
all practical purposes only useful for getting addicted to. If you are a teen
and get hooked hard you have just voluntarily made yourself the bitch of
whoever can provide you with nicotine. You will be paying them for the rest of
your life.

Why not pledge to contribute to a charity for the rest of your life instead?
Do heroin and have a pleasant/uncomplicated/short life. What is so special
about nicotine that people happily give themselves to it as opposed to all the
other things one could get pointlessly addicted to?

~~~
badrabbit
Nicotine helps witu stress and feel calmer. Why do you compare it to heroin? I
mean seriously,is JUUL more harmful than fastfood?

